# can't get grinds fine enough Mignon



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi just rebuilt a s\h mignon and adjusted the burrs so that they just touch then backed off a fraction till the noise dissapears, now i cant even measure the output as the cup fills up in under 20 seconds with 16g grinds going in and the grinds are coarse when coming out the grinder.

So can i assume that i need new burrs or can i check any thing else ?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Can you take a picture of the burrs and post it here? Sounds like you do need new burrs though.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Even burrs that need replacing should still be able to grind fine enough. Sounds like you have not put it back together properly. I would take apart and try again.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Burrs not been removed from the carrier just steam cleaned screws all seem tight and motor fits in the housing and tightens up okay, adjust burrs down till i get a light screetch then back off and this is the grind i get

Robert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob did you try it out before you stripped it?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Rob did you try it out before you stripped it?










Off course not straight in strip down rebuild then try it, got another set of burrs but they dont feel as sharp to the touch, anything i can check Dave ?

Robert


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

okay tried this with another mignon that came from the same source and has not been touched and getting the same results










e-mail time and get ready for chargeback

Robert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Warning to everyone, the guy selling the eureka s on eBay is selling faulty ones, people are buying them cash and getting ripped off as they are not working properly, rob has found this out as have I sellers name is alpi 7675 be warned


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up was just looking at one on eBay part of the reason in not keen to buy from that site.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Is that the guy in Acton? He was trying to sell me one for cash.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

This is a real warning to everyone that you should really see items before buying from eBay/gumtree etc. while there may be some genuine bargains out there you can't really know what you are getting from a picture. Be very wary of those wanting to to the deal outside of eBay for cash when you are not protected.

Better still is to buy from our trusted forum members!


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh dear, this isn't good. :-/ I actually went back to the seller to get another burr carrier for mine but haven't tried it yet. May be worth us all getting in touch with him.

Maybe give him the option of either refunding us or we can all report him to the police for selling faulty goods.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Have other buyers from the same seller had similar problems?


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Have other buyers from the same seller had similar problems?


Yep, me; I thought this was down to a stripped burr carrier hole and I got a replacement off of the seller which I am yet to fit.

He said to me when I got the replacement that it was his last one, kept as a spare. This bloke has been lying all along it seems.

Anyone else with problems who fancies having a joint effort in getting justice, feel free to quote me and we should sort something out (like I posted above).


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Well i can't fault him at the moment (don't know if it will change) ordered mine private not on ebay and it came damaged in transit so offered to keep it if i got a refund of £40 to get it painted, he offered to send a replacement instead and this was sent out express delivery.

E-mailed him tonight to explain and that i wanted a refund and it was processed in 10 minutes (hope it can't be reversed now), also i paid by paypal funded by my credit card so i could claw back a chargeback if needed.

Robert


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Prompted by this thread I have just tried the replacement burr carrier and am shocked that the problem still remains. The burrs cannot get close enough to produce a grind fine enough for espresso; I can't believe it.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Not only use paypal, but your credit card. I hope you guys all get your money returned


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I feel like such an idiot now for dealing outside of eBay, never again!

I did however visit his house twice to collect in person and then collect parts for repair. I am happy to go and visit him in person if I have to; I will not just sit down and be conned!


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

On the phone to PP to check that the refund cant be reversed before he gets the grinders back( hes arranging pick up)

Update.

well its paid and completed with no cancelation possible so time to pack the grinders up and start saving for a grinder

Know where i should have went now cc !

Robert


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

seems very odd that they all have the same problem? And did I read something about missing lids?

Hope everyone gets their money back anyway.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Dodgy guy eh!

I have just fully stripped mine for the first time (including motor etc) and the problem seems to have gone. I can find plenty fine enough now and seems consistent grinds. Not sure what I done but I hope the grinder continues to function properly.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really glad you have had success, the same cant be said or others.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I know, and it sickens me that so many have had problems.

Next time I will either buy new, or off here so I can trust the seller. The Quamar m80e looks very nice but I feel I may be getting ahead of myself considering I only have a classic.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

yep, same here. always try to save up and buy new if possible


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

haz_pro said:


> I know, and it sickens me that so many have had problems.
> 
> Next time I will either buy new, or off here so I can trust the seller.


I hope this eBay guy hasn't seriously totally set everyone off second hand stuff on eBay - second hand coffee stuff is a god send especially if and when people doing know what there selling!

Risks to be taken for the ultimate bargains but that's the same with everything, as Dave said my alarm bells were going as soon as the second lot were listed - the seller just had too many of them for me not to raise an eyebrow.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Its a bit strange most had the same fault also doser/hopper lids missing.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

haz_pro said:


> The Quamar m80e looks very nice but I feel I may be getting ahead of myself considering I only have a classic.


Buy the best grinder that you can afford. You will probably keep the grinder longer than any machine


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The one thing that really cheeses me off with ebay sellers is the "brand new", "as new" or "used once" when they are clearly not


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ebay definitions are rigid and if something is not, if us easy to get a partial refund . Just check their definition of 'used' for example


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Could these be a batch of rejects that someone has "RECOVERED" from a skip /returns from a seller who received a faulty batch???


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

possibly as the one i have from the same people, and i really know how to get sytuff second hand, is just not right, i will be stripping down a brand new mignon to see if i can get to the route of the problem, if only to help the others on here, as to be honest it is easier for me to break the machine down and sell the component parts..........


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> possibly as the one i have from the same people, and i really know how to get sytuff second hand, is just not right, i will be stripping down a brand new mignon to see if i can get to the route of the problem, if only to help the others on here, as to be honest it is easier for me to break the machine down and sell the component parts..........


What is wrong with yours coffeechap, same problem as what I and the OP had?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Really glad you got yours sorted i have 2 from him and both have the same problem in that you adjust to get the grind fine enough then the burrs touch and the motor jams on another 1\2 turn so back off till they are just missing and then grind some beans, i put in 16g grinds and pulled a shot and filled my cup with a watery solution in around 15 or so seconds.

Now this also happens on the one that i stripped down and cleaned , this has been in and out hal a dozen times in case i got something wrong but all you do is centre the motor tighten 3 screws then fit the burr carrier so no adjustment or shims to fit they should just work.

Haz-pro did you fit anything new to yours to change from when you said it didnt work

Robert


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Perhaps they are from a chain that used them and have been replaced/ditched i would expect if they were skip fodder to have been less used and more missing....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you seen the reply regarding if the grinder is suitable for espresso.

"Look, the grinder is in very good working order, I have tested, yes, and for me and my friends, makes a good grinde. I am not a coffee

expert, but I like it the way grinds. As you can see on the pictures , the condition of the burrs are good, It has not been used a lot, used to be a grinder for decaf coffee, but since the decaf comes grinded in small packages, no more need for this grinder. It was used for about 2 months.

NOW!! some "experts say, this grinder does NOT grinds fine enough for a real quality expresso, even if you put brand new burrs in it.

I have sold previously this model, and the person complained that does not do a fine enough job. I have sent the person new burrs, and he still said

it is not good enough. Well, you can come and tested yourself !!

Famous coffee shops use this modell, it is enough for them, but some people complain, it is not good enough.

Just to give a straight answer.

Sincerely,

- alpi07675"


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

robti said:


> Haz-pro did you fit anything new to yours to change from when you said it didnt work
> 
> Robert


I haven't fitted anything new no. I just stripped it down fully (literally everything) and then gave it a good clean (as it was very dirty inside) and then put it back together. I have no idea what was causing the issue before but luckily it has gone. Maybe the motor wasn't tightened equally to the casing (although I did check this previously.

EDIT: As to the reply above from Alpi, it seems he doesn't understand the problem here! Obviously it is a decent machine (when working), but this doesn't fix the issue of broken grinders.

EDIT: Is yours broken aswell Bumpkin?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

haz_pro said:


> EDIT: Is yours broken aswell Bumpkin?


My grinder is fine, I didn't buy my grinder from this guy. I'm just really anoyed at someone selling duff grinders (if they aren't up to scratch). I'm also wondering where they came from (no lids).


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

I will be interested when Dave gets around to comparing a uk sourced one against these to find out what the cause of this is

Robert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I look forward to presenting the results, the guy selling these is clearly lying about it being a decaf grinder as he has sold 10 of these now, how many decaf grinders does one person need.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there any logic to the serial numbers do they indicate year of manufacture, batch, etc? Could Eureka shed any light on these ones from the serial numbers?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I look forward to presenting the results, the guy selling these is clearly lying about it being a decaf grinder as he has sold 10 of these now, how many decaf grinders does one person need.


Appears quite a few:coffee: to use all these machines

Robert


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow thats pretty messed up.

There is another one going on ebay with missing lid so think its from same person.

Guy I bought my MC2 from is real nice guy! He said if I need any help with it to let him know.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is there any logic to the serial numbers do they indicate year of manufacture, batch, etc? Could Eureka shed any light on these ones from the serial numbers?


Going to try and contact eureka about this issue.....


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I just realised on mine that above the lower switch is what looks to be a empty space where a sticker used to be. I wonder if this has been removed to hide the grinders identity.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Going to try and contact eureka about this issue.....


e-mailed them last night but no word back, then again maybe it take someone with some knowledge on how to phrase the question properly (Dave)

Robert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Parlare Italiano?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Ready to box mine up for return any idea where the serial no.s are so i can take a note before there returned for future reference?

Robert


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Parlare Italiano?


 of course not but the email reply came in english when i requested a parts diagram from them, will leave that side up to an Italian speaker:exit:

Robert


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

haz_pro said:


> I just realised on mine that above the lower switch is what looks to be a empty space where a sticker used to be. I wonder if this has been removed to hide the grinders identity.


Sounds like these were meant to be scraped


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

eureka speak english. i have rung them many times and they are always helpful. I suspect as Dave said to me when chatting, that these are returns to the factory and rather than waste time trying to fix them, they just sell them on as job lots, hence the missing parts and serial numbers......so they might not tell you very much but they ought to be annoyed that someone is selling them on as used and working


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Pic of one of mine









Robert


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah above the sticker above the switch on mine looks like a sticker should be there!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rob did you get any joy with credit card?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Rob did you get any joy with credit card?


Hi Dave thanks all refunded back within 10-20 minutes from emailing him after talking to you on the phone

Funny thing sent me a message about if you told everyone to jump in the thames we all would, pm sent

Robert


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

robti said:


> Hi Dave thanks all refunded back within 10-20 minutes from emailing him after talking to you on the phone
> 
> Funny thing sent me a message about if you told everyone to jump in the thames we all would, pm sent
> 
> Robert


 Good to hear you got the refund


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

robti said:


> Hi Dave thanks all refunded back within 10-20 minutes from emailing him after talking to you on the phone
> 
> Funny thing sent me a message about if you told everyone to jump in the thames we all would, pm sent
> 
> Robert


Stupid thing is rob, I had a go at him for selling them like that and he insinuated I was making it up and making issues for everyone else, little does he know that so many of them actually had problems, it amazes me the audacity of some people to just blame others for the things they have done, oh well anyone fancy a swim in the Thames?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

tried to upload some pics but they keep failing if you look at my pic of the bottom burr on the first page and then look at the pic of his listing on ebay mine looks as if its sitting lower down in the carrier 4-5 mm and his looks like its higher up 2mm, just thinking out loud wouldn't this mean that the carrier is stopping the burrs from touching (then how would i get the screeching aand able to stop the motor when dialing down confused)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I am finding the screeching is nothing to do with the burrs touching, it is the side of the bottom burr carrier rubbing against the machine!


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Wonder if its the wrong burrs (thinner) or burr carriers (deeper) and they have been changed at some point in the past, i only get the screeching when i dial it right up and get a few degrees (about 1\4 turn adjustment) of the noise then i can jam the motor, if i back off 1\4 turn quiet again


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Interesting observation, wouldn't the top parts of the burr carrier be damaged in that case though? Maybe some scratches or something. I will compare my two burr carriers with burrs in tomorrow!


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

i will check both machines tomorrow to see if they measure the same


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I am finding the screeching is nothing to do with the burrs touching, it is the side of the bottom burr carrier rubbing against the machine!


I'm confused now - is this the same seller, and the same machine, that you did the rebuild thread on - or is there someone else selling lots of these grinders?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Same guy, funny thing was after the rebuild I left mine alone for a week, then noticed the problems people were having, so checked out mine and found this anomaly, I will get to the bottom of it though as I am a sucker for a challenge.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

robti said:


> i will check both machines tomorrow to see if they measure the same


Just checked both my burr carriers and they have the same distance each of a about 5mm.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Same here around 5mm from the top of the carrier to the burr on the 2 machines


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm, not that then it would appear. I hope he doesn't try and sell your two grinders back on again!


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Tried a couple of rebuilds on one of them again this morning with the same result, left the doser and took the burrs and motor out then back in. Nothing


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

robti said:


> Tried a couple of rebuilds on one of them again this morning with the same result, left the doser and took the burrs and motor out then back in. Nothing


Pain! Wonder if it is the spindles on these which are bent (as someone mentioned to me in my thread about a week back).


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

On mine I don't think so as when I dial it in it screeches steady,

- if bent it would be on\off noise


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah right, I thought you had a similar problem to me where I couldn't grind fine enough due to one part of the burr touching earlier the the rest.

Wonder why yours wouldn't grind fine enough then if the burrs are seated flush to eachother.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried measuring the thickness of the burrs against a "pukka set".Also any comparison on the burr carriers thickness and the depth of the shaft hole in the lower carrier.? Also end of shaft to shoulder which locks the burr to the shaft.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

This thread is enough to scare anyone off buying a second hand Mignon unless it's from a reputable source.

Ian


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

And there seems to be yet another for sale without a lid on fleabay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eureka-Mignon-Coffee-Grinder-/161046541020?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item257f1f32dc

Is this the same guy?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

No, different seller. Though they could have got it from him. Gut instinct is avoid!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I reckon that is the chap who punted it on here last week for £170. If they are that colour, with a doser and probably missing lids, then they have come from the same source. Afte the grind off, Bb are selling their demonstrator Mignon for £230.see Daves list.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This also appeared http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eureka-Mignon-Coffee-Grinder-/161047259301?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item257f2a28a5 and is the same picture used in an auction by the same seller

Buyer beware


----------



## Dajc76 (Apr 30, 2013)

Glad I didn't buy from this guy in the end, bit the bullet and bought a new one from Bella Barista, couldn't be happier!

I was in negotiation with him but there was something off about him, in his attitude and the fact he was clearly lying about why he was selling them. Said he was closing down a shop, but then kept getting more and more.

People need to report this guy to Ebay, he is ripping people off and completing transaction outside of ebay.


----------



## hobgoblin (Mar 27, 2013)

Phew, I think I have had a lucky escape. Just been outbid on one of the suspect Mignons. Wish I had seen this thread earlier....


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Did you get an email back from Conti Dave?


----------

